# HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sending you two of my favorite things. Just so you know, I want him back for my birthday. :biggrin1: Unless Beverly can deliver LL.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BDAY JULIE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Julie!! 
I hope you Hav a wonderful day.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

arty:
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Julie, "Hav" a great day!  Do some fun stuff, and enjoy some Hav kisses!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! You guys are the best!

Paige--I haven't seen a hot guy like that in years! I *will* have to send him back---I've forgotten what to do with him!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll take him and figure out what to do with him.

Hope you have a wonderful day Julie.
Riley and Mote send over lots of hava kisses.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday to you, Wonderful Julie! (That's your new name! LOL)

Wishing you a great day and a fabulous year!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful day and I'll PM you my address to send that gorgeous hunk of a man my way. Actually you can send that darling Havanese along too - I'll even pay the shipping charges. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

arty:arty: Woo Hoo!! It's Julie's birthday. Have a WONDERFUL one!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Julie! arty:

I hope you have a wonderful and fun day today! Make sure to take some time to just relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! I hope you get showered with Neezer kisses!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Julie!!! Jas and Cash send puppy kisses as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Julie!!!! *


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!

Hav a Great Day

We Love You!!!!!!!!!

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE
That man....well, just yell, "teach me, teach me."...LOL
I hope Quincy catches a nice fish for you to have for dinner.
I hope you have a wonderful day !!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Julie!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

in my best singing voice...

happy birthday to you!

joe


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!! YOU ARE ONE FIESTY LITTLE LADY....MY KIND OF WOMAN!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!

I hope you have a faboooo day and do something special for yourself!

Hugs,
Kara n Gucci


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIE!
*

The forum wouldn't be the same without you!

Have a great day! :hug:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!! arty:arty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to you and many more to come!!!! The girls send over wet puppy kisses!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you :grouphug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! You are the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Julie,
Hope you had a great birthday!!!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, MY FRIEND !!!!!! 

How did I miss this??! Wow. That is quite the hunk up there. My b'day's in Oct btw.  lol

Hope you have a great birthday, Julie! Love you and sending tons of likkies from Ricky and Sammy! ((hugs))


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Julie! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:*


----------

